# Fireworks



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh dear ive been a bad mum

Buddy was having his mad half hour anyway i opened the back door and put him outside to see if he needed to go for a wee,anyway the door blew shut and then i heard Buddy barking and going crazy .

I let him in and he continued to run around like a fool barking and barking at the door ,i looked out and then i saw them fireworks !!!!

Ive been baking all day for my mother-in-laws birthday and i'd forgotten the date.

poor Buddy is hiding under the sofa now ive never seen him so scared.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

oh poor buddy! go outside with him and sit in the garden with some treats and he might just get over it!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh no poor Buddy! They are such a nuisance. Luckily we live in a village so don't usually get many. Infact I've not heard any yet...


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Pepper has literally just encountered her first fireworks. She is now lying at the patio door guarding the house. She was barking and growling out of the window but we just ignored it! They were very close as the Scouts are having a bonfire a street away. Are we doing the right thing ignoring it and just carrying on chatting? These will probably be the closest ones she will experience.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I took Betty out for a walk and they were having fireworks at the primary school at the end of my road. Betty was not bothered about the fireworks she just wanted to get in there to have fun with all the kids...it will be interesting to see how other first timers got on...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Donna sorry to hear Buddy doesn't like fireworks, some dogs hate fireworks and react badly whereas others just carry on regardless of the bangs and booms in the sky ... 

I guess there will be fireworks over the whole weekend, how is Buddy now?

Yummy... baking


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Well our first fire works went off tonight, set of by the family at the end of the street, for the benefit of the sons 14 month old baby (don't get me started on that) they are interesting to say the least (not that I watch it as i hate the show, but think shameless but rougher) well they let of these firework, i aware they must be display fireworks from the bang it gave. Anyway Poppy has now positioned herself under a chair, with one of her teddys, in the living room and is refusing to come out. except for occasionally popping her head out to bark and they going back under. I've tried ignoring her and acting as if it's not bothering me. The fact I'm jumping about six foot in the air when one goes off isn't really helping to convince her. The family have stopped now so going to try and coax her outside for a wee etc. God help me tomorrow night 

Simon and Poppy (from under the living room chair)


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly still isn't happy about the fireworks and barks when she hears them. Although this evening I think she sort of gave up barking at them as they went on for a while. I'd taken her DAP infused bandana off while I was walking her and had forgotten to put it back on. I definately think she was less bothered by them when she had it back on again.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

It must of really scared him as he stayed under the sofa all night (no more went off after the ones i saw )

Got up this morning and he didnt want to go out in the garden so i went with him and played with him,and hes fine now.

It must of been scary seeing something like that in the sky for the first time while he was in the garden and i wasnt there.Hes off to waggy tailz today hope no one has fireworks near her but im sure they will.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> It must of really scared him as he stayed under the sofa all night (no more went off after the ones i saw )
> 
> Got up this morning and he didnt want to go out in the garden so i went with him and played with him,and hes fine now.
> 
> It must of been scary seeing something like that in the sky for the first time while he was in the garden and i wasnt there.Hes off to waggy tailz today hope no one has fireworks near her but im sure they will.


Hi Donna
Had you used the CD we got from Puppy Classes? we did and along with the bird scarer in the field behind us that goes off every 15 mins all seems ok

Although tonight will be the real test I figure what with the last couple of weeks of X Factor we should have very little problem with fireworks


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I used the CD's for the pups when they were very young- Lola was out having a wee last night when they were going off quite close to us, i don't think she even noticed that anything was out of the ordinary!! She is the same with gunshot (we have firing ranges close to where i walk them) and thunderstorms. She doesn't bat an eyelid which i put down to the CD work (my husband thought i was crazy). I will be e-mailing the other pups owners again tomorrow so will see how they are doing with them.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lola24 said:


> I used the CD's for the pups when they were very young- Lola was out having a wee last night when they were going off quite close to us, i don't think she even noticed that anything was out of the ordinary!! She is the same with gunshot (we have firing ranges close to where i walk them) and thunderstorms. She doesn't bat an eyelid which i put down to the CD work (my husband thought i was crazy). I will be e-mailing the other pups owners again tomorrow so will see how they are doing with them.


I like the CD idea ... did you create it yourself? xxx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I like the CD idea ... did you create it yourself? xxx


No, it was the 'sounds scary' one from the company of animals, i also had another from when i used to run puppy classes. I put it onto my ipod and it lived in the pups bedroom. They had it on daily from a few days old- (Yes i know they couldn't even hear it at first but i figured it wouldn't do any harm and i wanted them to hear it as early as they could-:huh

We had some big thunderstorms when the pups were about 6 weeks old, i looked in on them and they were all fast asleep!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I was out last night but apparently Phoebe was quite restless (it was the big organised firework event) - Izzy snoozed on the sofa all evening .... chilled out little lady ....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Fireworks Night ...

I just took the girls out in the garden for a toilet and as there are loads of fireworks going off I thought I would stay with them. A huge firework went off, little Picnic's four paws left the patio when she jumped .. she ran to my feet, I reassured her with a cuddle and then she carried on with her business.... now she want to go back out for some more paw jumping fun ...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty didn't seem phased by the fireworks last year but we at my parents and their garden is less over looked. My flat backs onto lots of gardens so lots of family displays going off and one bark from Betty and she's been sleeping on the sofa next to me not reacting at all to the fireworks.

Hope everyone elses 'poo's are doing ok.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

After a few minutes of mad barking which we completely and calmly ignored, Teddy is now lying at my feet asleep while the fireworks go on outside. Phew!


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Just let Wynny out and loads of fireworks went off, just made her scoot around the garden even faster.  Did make her jump a couple of times though and she hasn't had her usual no 2 so I'll have to try again. She seems quite excited over it all.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tressa said:


> After a few minutes of mad barking which we completely and calmly ignored, Teddy is now lying at my feet asleep while the fireworks go on outside. Phew!


I hope he stays settled Tressa, I know what a worry it is xxx



Donnag said:


> Just let Wynny out and loads of fireworks went off, just made her scoot around the garden even faster.  Did make her jump a couple of times though and she hasn't had her usual no 2 so I'll have to try again. She seems quite excited over it all.


Remember she will need to that number 2 Donna .. or there could be a Wynny mess for you later or in the morning ... oops..


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh dear think I spoke too soon, went in the garden again and the biggest firework lit up the sky, Wynny ran in barking with her tail between her legs, bless her. Big problem I'm off out tonight think I'll be coming home to a number 2 lol. Will leave the radio on to drown out the noise, they should die down by the time I leave.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hope everyones 'poos are okay tonight!
I live in quite a small village, but there are quite a few fireworks, some at our next door neighbours!
Tbh Izzie & Poppy aren't scared of them, Poppy heard some going off from a bit of a distance in the garden & was just looking around as if to say what is that noise? But didn't seem scared... Izzie just hears the bangs & runs to the lounge window & barks at them, but she isn't shaking or anything, so I think she just likes them to know who's boss around here  HAHA.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we'r not doing bad hear, was out walking when they started over the feilds the girls were all off lead and they didnt budge, but poed them back on lead anyway. then they started at the houses round my bit just as i walked ion the front door. very proud of my girls was realy worred about Delta as she got a fright in the garden at new year but so far so good. 

how ever we are raging at mt brother Haig we have kept the cats in all day so why would have to start looking for them at night. haig comes home at half 5 and let you youngest 1 year old cat/kitten Joey out. the two old boys Murphy and Yosser are snuggled up in the kitchen. but still no sign of our baby JoJo. we have had cats for 15 years and every fire works night and new year we keep the cats in at night. you'd think he would know by now.

it would bother us so much if it was one of the other two as we know that they would be in the cat kennel we have in the garden so if it rained at night and they were locked out they had somewhere sheltered. but with Joey who knows were he is.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Ahhhhh....oooooooo......weeeeeeeee......wow! We're at an organised firework display and our 'poos are safely snuggled up in their crates. Win, win all round. J x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Poppy doesn't seem that phased by them, not had any really big ones go off, unlike last night. so time will tell. Just had the back door open with the gate across and she's been sat there looking up at the rockets in the sky quite happily 

Simon and Poppy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

kendal said:


> we'r not doing bad hear, was out walking when they started over the feilds the girls were all off lead and they didnt budge, but poed them back on lead anyway. then they started at the houses round my bit just as i walked ion the front door. very proud of my girls was realy worred about Delta as she got a fright in the garden at new year but so far so good.
> 
> how ever we are raging at mt brother Haig we have kept the cats in all day so why would have to start looking for them at night. haig comes home at half 5 and let you youngest 1 year old cat/kitten Joey out. the two old boys Murphy and Yosser are snuggled up in the kitchen. but still no sign of our baby JoJo. we have had cats for 15 years and every fire works night and new year we keep the cats in at night. you'd think he would know by now.
> 
> it would bother us so much if it was one of the other two as we know that they would be in the cat kennel we have in the garden so if it rained at night and they were locked out they had somewhere sheltered. but with Joey who knows were he is.


Oh Kendal ... hope baby JoJo is ok? (great name).. please keep us posted 

Pleased the girls are doing well ... xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Donnag said:


> Oh dear think I spoke too soon, went in the garden again and the biggest firework lit up the sky, Wynny ran in barking with her tail between her legs, bless her. Big problem I'm off out tonight think I'll be coming home to a number 2 lol. Will leave the radio on to drown out the noise, they should die down by the time I leave.


Poor Wynny, hope you don't come back to any "parcels" Donna

Oakley has been wagging his tail & barking to scare them off. We've turned the TV up & he's been barking at some of the noises on Merlin 

Hope everyone's 'poos are OK. X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

All my three are doing well, the girls are quite funny in the garden .. Honey being totally chilled, Picnic jumping with the bangs then carrying on her business, I called to check on Oakley and he is unfazed by it all ... now I can relax they are ok ...

Thinking of all your dogs tonight .. I know some dogs hate and react badly to fireworks ... thinking of you all ... dogs and owners xxx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Glad you brood is ok Jojo, Poppy's like Oakley, completely unfazed by it all, one or two barks on the big ones but mostly unfazed. Me on the other hand I'm jumping six foot in the air when one goes off, and poppy looks at me as if to say what the hell are you doing calm down LoL

Simon and Poppy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You make me laugh Simon ... don't worry Poppy will look after you xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

joey is home safe and sound, tipical he came home when it was quiet and all the big bangs were over. 

the girls jumped on him when he came in so lots of kiss' for wee jojo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

kendal said:


> joey is home safe and sound, tipical he came home when it was quiet and all the big bangs were over.
> 
> the girls jumped on him when he came in so lots of kiss' for wee jojo


Brill news ...pleased JoJo is home safe xxx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

oops we had a poo and a wee indoors as Blossom was to scared to go outside. Lets hope its all over with now....poor pets.x


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, I used the cd and got it to quite a volume so Rocky hasn't reacted to any "bangs or whistles", but then last night when we saw fireworks as well as heard them, he got a bit jumpy.
Tonight, Rocky and I spent an hour at the bedroom window in the dark with a bag of treats. Every time we saw a firework, he got a treat, along with an "ooh firework, treat for Rocky" ...he soon got the hang of it. He hasn't reacted to anything since.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

What a good idea Laney! I think Lolly ended up getting fed up of having to bark at every bang! She didn't seem scared (no tail between the legs cowering behaviour) more put out that they were disturbing her peace and needed a good telling off!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hope Buddy's been ok,Ive got a banging headache from too much partying!Can't believe I've woke up missing him,it's only been one night!


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Tilly wasn't bothered at all, went into the garden for a pee and stood looking at the rockets. Our old dog use to freak out so we got D.A.P. ( dog appeasing pheromone ) spray from the vets for her & that calmed her down.
We used it in the car when we 1st picked Tilly up from the breeder & she settled & slept. Since then we have not had to use it & she is now very relaxed in the car.

Did it help? who knows, or is she just a laid back cockapoo?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

All good here thank goodness. Obi has not been bothered at all  I feel a bit sill for worrying so much now. 

There's as many fireworks going off tonight as there was yesterday? Why can't people just do it on the day? Especially as it fell on a Saturday too.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> All good here thank goodness. Obi has not been bothered at all  I feel a bit sill for worrying so much now.
> 
> There's as many fireworks going off tonight as there was yesterday? Why can't people just do it on the day? Especially as it fell on a Saturday too.


Same here, just seen on Facebook, that someone I went to school with is letting her son, who looks about 12 or 13 light fireworks for his baby sister. It's idiotic 
1. a 12 or 13 year old should NOT be allowed to light them, thats why theres an age restriction on buying them!!!

2. what the hell is a baby who's under 2 going to enjoy about bangs and flashes!!!!

Grrrrrr


----------

